# Salmon with peppers



## dcSaute (Jun 9, 2011)

bumbled across some fresh sockeye in the market and it lept into my basket....

had half a green and half a red pepper looking for a home, along with a lonely leek.  sliced&diced, salt pepper, touch of sesame oil, sauted until soft.

I suspect scallion/green onions would work as well - something with a little zing to it...  the flavor combo is good!

salmon was salt/pepper/fresh lemon juice, sprtizing of olive oil.
pan seared skin down about 3 minutes, finished in a convection oven at 350'F for ten minutes.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks good to me!  Nice pic.


----------



## nana (Jun 9, 2011)

It sounds good and healthy.


----------



## merstar (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's another delicious recipe using bell peppers:
BROILED SALMON WITH SWEET RED PEPPER SAUCE
Broiled Salmon With Sweet Red Pepper Sauce Recipe - Red.Food.com - 35572


----------

